# East Lansing, MI Dog Park



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

This post is taken from Greater Lansing Dog Club in the yahoo groups:

"The first annual Ruff Rally is being held on Saturday, September 6th 
(rain day/September 7th) at the Northern Tail Dog Park in East 
Lansing. This event is the first of its kind in East Lansing. Start 
time is 9:30 a.m.

Participants will compete in a two-mile 'ruff' rally where dogs will 
need to perform a series of obedience tasks to receive points and the 
dog with the most points wins! Points will be tallied at 11:30 a.m.

Cost to participate for one dog and one handler (over the age of 17) 
is $20. Pay $5 for an additional dog. There is a two-dog limit per 
handler. Other humans in the group are FREE. Dogs must be current 
on their immunizations. Please bring a leash, clean-up bags, bug 
spray, and water. 

For more information or to register, call 517-333-2580 xt. 0.

If participating in such an event is not your thing - there will also 
be pet-focused vendors and concessions starting at 10:30 a.m. at the 
dog park. 

There will also be a Northern Tail Dog Park dedication ceremony and 
rally winner result (short) program at 12:00 p.m.

We hope to see you there!! All proceeds from this Ruff Rally will 
benefit the Northern Tail Dog Park. "


----------

